# Rocket R58 lever left on when water ran out



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

It wasn't me of course, but realised a few hours later when refilled with water lever was still on, turning it back of it them seemed to take a while to take in water back through.

Is it like to of done any damage being left a few hours water ran out with lever on?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

lee1980 said:


> It wasn't me of course, but realised a few hours later when refilled with water lever was still on, turning it back of it them seemed to take a while to take in water back through.
> 
> Is it like to of done any damage being left a few hours water ran out with lever on?


 If the pump wasn't on - it shouldn't' have been as the low water level sensor would have turned boiler heaters and pump off.

So what could have happened is that your thermosyphon drained through the group, and some of the water in the brew boiler, causing a void and maybe causing the circuit to no longer be primed.

Run 200-300ml through the group and you should be good, or it there's water coming through now and all is fine, it's primed again and happy days.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does it cut out if you run the water level too low when pulling a shot ? (normally) ? If so then there is a safety sensor connected to tank and no problem should arise. Providing it is working normally should be OK.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks both, yeah usually when water runs out green light flashes and I turn off lever, only difference is (she indoors) lol left it on and forgot to tell me to.

I guess as didn't turn off lever it cut off at some point hopefully! I think some water was still coming out as said it went everywhere having forgot to switch off lever!

So hours later I refilled and it just took as above said a while to fill it back up!

All seems to work at mo!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@lee1980 the way damage can occur on any dual boiler that this happens to, is when 2 events happen....with significant time between them

1. Water level is very low and pump cuts out rapidly

2. The lever is moved to the closed position "before" the water tank is refilled

Your comment there was water everywhere would indicate the pump was still pumping water into the boiler when she left it...so the boiler temp was probably below 100C when the water ran out. Hence the heating element is unlikely to have been exposed.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> @lee1980 the way damage can occur on any dual boiler that this happens to, is when 2 events happen....with significant time between them
> 
> 1. Water level is very low and pump cuts out rapidly
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dave, I see on your points.

on 2. I usually turn lever once the light flashes.

Yeah I think so and didnt turn off lever so water came out until it ran out like. Hope so no way of knowing really unless opened or have any issues in future! blame her lol.

She gave me to oh your ranting over something silly lol again!


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> @lee1980 the way damage can occur on any dual boiler that this happens to, is when 2 events happen....with significant time between them
> 
> 1. Water level is very low and pump cuts out rapidly
> 
> ...


 @DavecUKCan I just double check this as my r58 occasionally runs out of water and blinks at me - correct procedure would be to leave the lever in the open procedure and refill the tank rather than shutting off the lever first? 
Cheers

Mike


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Mike B No, only in the special circumstance outlined, where the lever may have been left up with the pump not running on a boiler hot enough to drain down a bit.


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> @Mike B No, only in the special circumstance outlined, where the lever may have been left up with the pump not running on a boiler hot enough to drain down a bit.


 @DavecUKThanks for clarifying 🙏🏻


----------

